# Metal spinning on a mini lathe



## darwenguy (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi all.
I made a video covering metal spinning on a mini lathe here. 

Hope it helps someone as i couldnt find much first hand experiance when resurching this method myself.

Luke.


----------



## RonGinger (Nov 22, 2021)

Very nice work, thanks for posting. That is something I have wanted to try.


----------

